# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Lost my boy today/Burial in terrarium?

## Dendroboy

Sadly, one of my Dendrobates Auratus dart frogs managed to escape their terrarium yesterday. He was later found dried up and dead.

I would like to honor his life by burying him inside the terrarium he lived in for most of his life. Is this a reasonable thing to do, or might this cause some problems with the soil, which in turn would harm the remaining frogs?

The soil does have springtails and isopods living in it, but I am unsure whether there are enough of them to decompose the body.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Jacob

1 how deep is the substrate. if its a meek half an inch i wouldnt because it would smell. if its 5 to 6 inches i would think it would be ok. i dont have any experiance with any tropical frogs never the less dart frogs so i dont know if they burrow or anything so.... if it were me i would pick a realy nice spot in the garden and bury him there. hope this helped. im truly sorry about your frog. i recently lost my super sweet american toad and loosing any pet, its a realy hard burden to carry

----------

